

Tell HN: Solum is hiring developers to help change agriculture - justinsw

Solum is a Khosla Ventures backed company working to revolutionize agriculture.  We make soil measurement systems that give farmers
immediate, high-density, high-accuracy information on their soil nutrient needs.  Farmers can use this information to manage crop inputs, such as fertilizer, more efficiently, increasing yield while reducing costs and environmental impact.  These tools provide Solum with a rich dataset of agricultural information that can be used to further optimize operations, and provide a data-driven, quantitative framework for best management practices.<p>Our first products are shipping next month, and we're looking to bring on software engineers to develop backend applications to manage data generated by these systems, as well as a web-based frontend to allow customers to analyze and visualize their data.  This will form the basis of our long-term goal, developing analysis software to integrate our measurement data with additional inputs--such as weather, satellite imagery, crop yield, seed density, etc--to fully optimize agriculture operations.  We're a small team of physicists, mechanical engineers, and chemists working out of Mountain View.  We're looking for full-time developers able to work independently and help us define everything from the ground up.  If you're excited to work with a cross-disciplinary team on a very big problem with a big global impact, email us at jobs@solumtech.com.  You can also contact me directly at white@solumtech.com.<p>Justin White
co-founder, CTO Solum, Inc<p>Our development stack:<p><pre><code>  linux, C, python, and wx on our field-deployed measurement hardware

  python, mongo, and amazon ec2+s3 on our data backend

  blank slate on the frontend -- up to you</code></pre>
======
justinsw
If anyone has any questions about what we're up to or wants additional
information, let me know!

------
sidmitra
Are you looking for people on-site?

~~~
justinsw
Ideally they'd be working out of our office in Mountain View, but this is not
a strict requirement.

